#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  PG diploma in international business management at Fore school of management

## faadoo.abhinav

Fore school of management offers Postgraduate diploma in international business management 

*Eligibility:* Candidate must hold a bachelors degree with a minimum of 50% marks in aggregate of all the subjects studied at the university *

How to apply:* Visit www.fsm.ac.in/signin.php for online application forms 

*Last date to apply:* November 12, 2012

Source:HTeducation






  Similar Threads: International Business School in Mumbai, India International School of Business and Media Pune PDGM Admission 2015 PG diploma in Management Loyola Institute of Business, Chennai Fore School of Management Admission, Impotrant Dates

----------

